# 2018 FWD Trouble Code P0496



## Traversing (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all, curious if anyone else has dealt P0496 error and what the fix was? Bringing it to the dealer on Monday. Cheers!


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Traversing said:


> Hi all, curious if anyone else has dealt P0496 error and what the fix was? Bringing it to the dealer on Monday. Cheers!


Volkswagen Atlas P0496 Symptoms

Here are the most common symptoms of P0496:

Erratic Idle– P0496 code in the Volkswagen Atlas will often be accompanied by an erratic idle. The engine will rev up and down trying to find the proper idle speed. This will often happen right after you buy gas. It also might not start at all at the gas station.
Fuel Smell– There may be a noticeable fuel smell right after filling up.
Service Engine Soon– More often than not, the only symptom of P0496 will be the OBDII trouble code itself.

Volkswagen Atlas P0496 Causes

There are many things that can cause the P0496 trouble code on the Volkswagen Atlas. Here are the most common problems that will throw the code.

Vapor Purge Valve– The most common culprit with the P0496 trouble code and the Volkswagen Atlas is going to be the vapor canister purge valve. When it goes bad, it typically causes issues with the vehicle’s idle speed. This is especially true right after you fuel up the vehicle. It’s really easy to replace. There are a few clips that you need to find and remove. There is a a great YouTube video on diagnosing the problem below.
PCM– It is possible that the engines computer system itself has gone bad and is registering a P0496 when it shouldn’t be. This is is definitely not where you want to start.
Wiring– It is possible for shorts in the wiring harness leading to the Vapor Canister Purge Valve has gone bad. Check it. Here’s a good article on diagnosing a short in a vehicle.
Fuel Cap– A bad fuel cap can cause the P0496 code to be thrown for sure. Often, you’ll get a message informing you that the fuel cap is off even when it is on. If you are getting that message, plus a P0496 on your Volkswagen Atlas, it may save you a ton of time and money to replace the fuel cap and see if it goes away.
Fuel Tank Pressure Sensor– If the fuel tank pressure sensor has gone bad, it can cause all sorts of problems, including the P0496 code.


----------

